# DiLuca FG Lite pricing help, if you can.



## latinist (May 2, 2003)

Hello everyone:

Thanks in advance for any advice. I've got a somewhat specific question and figure a group of Bianchi afficionados would be the best place to get an educated answer.

My friend, much to my chagrin, is selling her nearly unridden 2006 FG Alu DiLuca Record bike. 

The Eurus wheels are gone and replaced with 2007 Mavic Cosmic Carbone clinchers, in equally near perfect condition. Everything else is basically stock (record 10, selcof, itm, etc.). It's in amazing condition. I doubt it's ever been ridden over 14 mph.

But she wants $4000 for it, which seems a touch high to me given the bikes age, but then it's pretty rare too. 

Is that fair?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm assuming that it is the white Protour leaders paint scheme. There were two different ones. One has the UCI ProTour logo on the top tube, and one does not. If it is the one with the logo and "D. DI LUCA" near the seat tube, there were only 28 of those made, and it is officially a 2005. Released at the end of the season after DiLuca wrapped up the first ProTour championship. When the 28 were released it was more of a pre-order situation where you told Bianchi what size you wanted and they painted up the frame. These were available as a complete bike only. Came with Record/ITM/Bora's, and were 8000Euro.
If it does not have the logo/name then I do not know exact numbers. Those were released as a promo through Bianchi mid 2005 and came with a signed ProTour leaders jersey. I am told that I have the only one in Canada. Not sure if that's fact or not, but that's what the Canadian distributer said.
Where did she get it from? 
Now I should clear something up here, I am only taking about the full aluminum FG Lite. If she has the carbon seat stays, then that is a toatally different beast. Those were widely available as frame only, and there are much more of them than 28.
If that is the case, $4000 is too much.


----------



## latinist (May 2, 2003)

It's the full alu model with the protour logo and diluca's name on the top tube.

Only 28? wow!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Where did she get it from?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

The Bianchi web site lists the 2006 replica as full aluminum, campy record, ITM, with Eurus wheels at $6300.00. Just go their site, go to bikes and on the bottom you can pick which year you want to look at. See if that is the bike. Don't know about the edition of 28 with the Boras and the jersey. Based on the wheels you listed it looks like the cataloge one at $6300. When it comes to used bikes in perfect condition I would look at it this way; 1. For the money ($4000) what can you buy today. Carbon vs. Alum., Carbones, Record.... what would you get. 2. What are your needs, does is matter if it is a few years old Record vs. new record.? 3. Used bike, has it been crashed, who build it up? 4. Deal or no deal, sexy or not, is it the right fit, feel and ride for you. 5. Most important, do you want a doper's name on your bike?
By the way, I ride a 928, so Pantani (doper) is on my bike even if just represtented by a number.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Lets get something straight.
Is the bike white or silver?
The 06 DiLuca replica shown on the site is not the 05 ProTour leaders frame that I am talking about.
Sorry for any misunderstanding.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Here's the two.
As you can see, very different.
One is very rare, and one is very common. One was expensive, and one was very expensive.


----------

